# 1970 Proportioning valve



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

While my car is gone to paint Im trying to get a few parts together that I dont have on hand just yet.

The car has disc front brakes and drum on the rear. Ive done some researching and I just cant come up with an exact answer. But this is a power brakes car. Is there suppose to be a distribution block/prop valve up near the booster or just on the frame rail? 

If someone has a correct picture of these Id love to see it. Ive pulled 3 differant blocks off 3 differant cars. Need to see if one of these is correct and if I am in need of 1 by the booster.

Thanks Guys


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

OrbitOrange said:


> While my car is gone to paint Im trying to get a few parts together that I dont have on hand just yet.
> 
> The car has disc front brakes and drum on the rear. Ive done some researching and I just cant come up with an exact answer. But this is a power brakes car. Is there suppose to be a distribution block/prop valve up near the booster or just on the frame rail?
> 
> ...


here is a factory 70 setup. there is a valve right below the master cylinder.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I have one at the booster as depicted in that picture and one below the booster at the chassis.


----------

